# iPod bloqué après mise à jour



## m4-r1n3 (3 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
je pense que mon problème a été traité une centaine de fois mais avec tous les messages que j'ai pu trouver je n'ai pas pu le résoudre.
Mon iPod était jailbreaké tethered pour la version 5.0.0 et j'ai voulu passer en untethered pour la 5.0.1 mais en fait j'ai lancé la mise à jour pour passer en 5.0.1 depuis l'iPod en le branchant à l'ordi (je n'avais plus bcp de batterie) et à partir de là il a planté (je pense que j'aurais du "enlever" le jailbreak avec de faire la mise à jour), j'ai eu l&#8217;icône iTunes avec le câble, j'ai tenté une restauration depuis iTunes mais j'ai ce message : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120203102507226615.png) et dans la minute qui suit j'ai ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120203102558984844.png) 
J'ai essayé de lancer le jailbreak (redsnow 0.9.10b4) et tout a marché, jusqu'à ce qu'il bloque sur la pomme et ne s'allume plus, il me fait un écran blanc de temps en temps mais après la pomme revient et là j'ai réussi à l'éteindre.
En plus quand je recherche des mises à jour depuis mon mac j'ai ce message : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120203102744976212.png) donc je me demande si ça vient d'Apple ou de moi, je ne sais pas, c'est bizarre.
Je vais laisser mon iPod à charger cette nuit comme j'avais 20% quand j'ai lancé la mise à jour, je sais pas ça a peut-être joué. 
Sinon j'ai un ami qui a aussi un mac et chez lui les mises à jour pour son ordi marchent alors ça doit venir de moi.

Merci aux personnes qui me liront et m'aideront 

EDIT : j'ai finalement trouvé le problème, le proxy de la fac était encore enregistré dans Chrome et en l'enlevant j'ai pu lancer la restauration et les mises à jour, mais à la fin de la restauration j'ai eu l'erreur 21 --" après plusieurs recherches j'ai vu que ça arrivait souvent, si jamais vous avez des conseils, je réessayerai demain de le restaurer, après une nuit tranquille on verra


----------



## m4-r1n3 (4 Février 2012)

Cette fois j'ai une erreur 1600 je peux pas restaurer, j'en ai marre je peux absolument rien faire, j'ai tenté tous les trucs pour corriger ce bug, à savoir créer le dossier Device Support, et tous les autres trucs dont je me rappelle plus, j'ai aussi essayé de télécharger iOs5, de restaurer en appuyant sur alt et le sélectionner mais il me dit que l'iPod "is not eligible for the request build" donc voilà, le jailbreak (redsnow) pareil je ne peux rien faire du tout, j'ai carrément "unexpected error".
Voilà je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire, j'hésite à appeler le SAV comme il était jailbreaké avant la mise à jour il doit rester de traces et ma garantie va sauter si ils voient ça donc voilà :/


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Salut!

A tu essayés de mettre ton iPod en mode DFU ?

Si tu n'a pas essayé, fait comme sa :

- Ouvre iTunes, branche ton iPod puis éteint le.
- Une fois éteint avec iTune ouvert, maintient les touches HOME (bouton du milieu) + Power (bouton du haut) pendant 10 secondes.
- Apres les 10 secondes, la pomme Apple devrait apparaître, relâche le bouton Power (celui du haut) mais reste appuyer sur HOME.

Sa va mettre ton iPod en mode restauration et va le restaurer


----------



## m4-r1n3 (8 Février 2012)

MaaximeC. a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> A tu essayés de mettre ton iPod en mode DFU ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, mais j'avais déjà essayé le mode DFU et ça ne marchait pas, en fait c'était un problème d'os, je donne le lien qui m'a aidé pour ceux qui passeraient par là et qui sont en galère ^^ http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/erreur-21-impossible-de-mettre-a-jour-dans-n-importe-quel-t38930.html


----------

